
Show HN: Dawn – easily annotate code - ipsum2
http://dawn.io
======
azeirah
Quite useful OP. There are some issues with syntax highlighting[1] still.
Also, I'd really like to be able to "manage" my annotations. I can store link,
no problem, would just be a lot nicer if I could "own" all my annotations.
Perhaps using an account system or something?

Otherwise, nifty tool +1

[1]: [http://prntscr.com/dp3mv1](http://prntscr.com/dp3mv1) and
[http://prntscr.com/dp3mkg](http://prntscr.com/dp3mkg) and
[http://prntscr.com/dp3n0r](http://prntscr.com/dp3n0r)

~~~
ipsum2
Hey, forgot to check the comments on this. Thanks for the reports, I'm using
the Pygments to do syntax highlighting, I'll see why its not correctly
detecting the language.

------
matthuggins
Didn't work in mobile, I wasn't able to highlight anything by long-pressing
like I normally would.

------
egfx
Has a GitHub?

